# What online jobs give a good salary?



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 31, 2020)

I wanna work online, from home after the pandemic is over, until I die. Fuck commuting and shit.


----------



## Limerencel (Jul 31, 2020)

Those who are in high demand and low supply.


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jul 31, 2020)

Only fans of an e girl


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Jul 31, 2020)

just shave your legs and sell feet pics on onlyfans


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 2, 2020)

Ive been watching your posts for like a year now, even as i lurked for months, and its crushing how much the black pill changes people


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 2, 2020)

Blackgymmax said:


> Ive been watching your posts for like a year now, even as i lurked for months, and its crushing how much the black pill changes people


He's good looking enough now to get a good looking girlfriend but being ugly fucked his entire mental development. Only chance for his ascension is to be Chad level.


----------



## Deleted member 8744 (Aug 2, 2020)

You can make good money if you have a good dropshipping business, but it’s a bit over saturated imo tbh.
Day trading can be very lucretive once you get the hang of it. You can use apps like Robin Hood to trade stocks or you can get into forex.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 2, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> He's good looking enough now to get a good looking girlfriend but being ugly fucked his entire mental development. Only chance for his ascension is to be Chad level.


I understand. When you see the shit chad gets and how much shit you put up with vs the genetically superior man, it makes you see the world for what it is.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 2, 2020)

looksmeester said:


> You can make good money if you have a good dropshipping business, but it’s a bit over saturated imo tbh.
> Day trading can be very lucretive once you get the hang of it. You can use apps like Robin Hood to trade stocks or you can get into forex.


Stop with the dropshipping propaganda. It takes tons of trial and error to get any kind of profit, most of the time years of learning how to market and advertise your product through experience. Only way to make money online immeditately is freelancing with design, programming, or systems.


----------



## improover (Aug 2, 2020)

Limerencel said:


> Those who are in high demand and low supply.


waters me


----------



## Patient A (Aug 2, 2020)

Sell pictures of your spread butthole to @Lorsss


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 2, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I wanna work online, from home after the pandemic is over, until I die. Fuck commuting and shit.


Just e-whore


----------



## LOOKMAXXER (Aug 8, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Just e-whore


is ewhoring legit ?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 8, 2020)

LOOKMAXXER said:


> is ewhoring legit ?


No


----------



## Pretty (Aug 8, 2020)

There’s a shit ton but they’re all hidden


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 8, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> There’s a shit ton but they’re all hidden


Like?


----------



## Vidyacoper (Aug 8, 2020)

try @MakinItHappen maxxing


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 8, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> try @MakinItHappen maxxing


Nah I ain't doing gay shit homie


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 8, 2020)

unironically trade shitcoins, be careful though as you can get fucked quiet easily


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 8, 2020)

chesscel said:


> unironically trade shitcoins, be careful though as you can get fucked quiet easily


How can I get fucked?


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 8, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> How can I get fucked?


scams, bots frontrunning transactions, shit projects that fall -50%, there are many ways, but its pretty lucrative rn especially since we are in defi season


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 8, 2020)

chesscel said:


> scams, bots frontrunning transactions, shit projects that fall -50%, there are many ways, but its pretty lucrative rn especially since we are in defi season


What does "frontrunning transactions" by bots mean?


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 8, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> What does "frontrunning transactions" by bots mean?


this only applies when the coin gets released to the market on uniswap (note: not every coin, but usually medium tier altcoins that have some hype around them), immediately after the release bots buy up most of the supply faster than a human could, this means that the price pumps by like 500% in a matter of seconds, if you are in the middle of them buying it up you are at a risk of getting dumped on


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 8, 2020)

chesscel said:


> this only applies when the coin gets released to the market on uniswap (note: not every coin, but usually medium tier altcoins that have some hype around them), immediately after the release bots buy up most of the supply faster than a human could, this means that the price pumps by like 500% in a matter of seconds, if you are in the middle of them buying it up you are at a risk of getting dumped on


Wow. And how are those bots not banned or disabled to buy bitcoins?


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 8, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Wow. And how are those bots not banned or disabled to buy bitcoins?


because its all happening on a blockchain, there is no authority that can ban them, what they are doing is not really "illegal" anyway just unethical I guess


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Aug 8, 2020)

chesscel said:


> because its all happening on a blockchain, there is no authority that can ban them, what they are doing is not really "illegal" anyway just unethical I guess


And who operate these bots?


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 8, 2020)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> just shave your legs and sell feet pics on onlyfans


Do you think people would fall for it? Asking for a friend


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 9, 2020)

@Amnesia works from home, idk what he does though or if it's an online job


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> @Amnesia works from home, idk what he does though or if it's an online job


Stock, etf, currency trading

but to OPs point its not salary its just earn how much u can


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Aug 9, 2020)

Unfortunately since its the 2020 not the 1920s the stock market (probably would've been you're only hope) isn't so lively 

So what you will probably want to do is wage cuck, day trade (very difficult) and sorts betting using matched betting strategies. Still you will never make enough money to lead a good life doing that anyways


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Aug 9, 2020)

When the answers are all known, what is left is a combo of intelligence, determination and luck


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Stock, etf, currency trading
> 
> but to OPs point its not salary its just earn how much u can


How are you able to make a decent living day trading? I mean wouldn't your income vary a lot. Why not go to college and get an office job?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Aug 10, 2020)

Selling MMO Digital Courses/Guides/Personal Coaching or Advice


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Aug 10, 2020)

Start up a social media marketing agency bro, I'm also looking into it.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Aug 10, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> Stop with the dropshipping propaganda. It takes tons of trial and error to get any kind of profit, most of the time years of learning how to market and advertise your product through experience. Only way to make money online immeditately is freelancing with design, programming, or systems.


The right Forex course can get you good money too(not the scammers) I mean the legit courses that aren't overpriced


----------



## jake_okok (Aug 10, 2020)

LEARN TO CODE EVERYTHING WILL STEM FROM THAT


----------

